# Battery life on Snow Wolf 1.5 with 25r's



## VapeDude (13/4/16)

Hey guys,

Just want to check if this sounds right.

I've been using my Snow Wolf 1.5 since October last year every day.

I have 4 Samsung 25r's on rotation using a Nitecore D2 charger.

I vape every hour at work and go through about 9 - 12ml of juice before I get home.

I use the 3ml Aromamizer generally at about .2 ohm dual coil kanthal builds at 40 - 45W.

By the time I get home the batteries are pretty much dead. I cant remember how long they lasted as soon as I got them, but does this sound right ?


----------



## Smoke187 (13/4/16)

VapeDude said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Just want to check if this sounds right.
> 
> ...


Howzit

If you are going through a single set of batteries for the day and that amount of juice, then I would say that its about right. 1 set of batteries lasts me about a day at work and I dont think i use more than 3 refills in the crius while I'm at work. I have the first Snow Wolf 200w


----------



## VapeDude (13/4/16)

Ok cool sounds about right then thanks dude


----------



## WARMACHINE (13/4/16)

Can't comment on Snow Wolf, but compared to the Minikin, that sounds a little short on battery life. I have a similar consumption to you, and replace batteries every second day.


----------



## VapeDude (13/4/16)

WARMACHINE said:


> Can't comment on Snow Wolf, but compared to the Minikin, that sounds a little short on battery life. I have a similar consumption to you, and replace batteries every second day.



Interesting. Could be something to do with the chip then, the way it delivers power to the coils vs newer chips


----------



## Silver (18/4/16)

VapeDude said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Just want to check if this sounds right.
> 
> ...



Hi @VapeDude - I don't know the Snowwolf 1.5
But I assume its a two battery mod...

If that's the case, I would say your consumption is fine

I get about 12ml of juice out of two Samsung 25r batts on my Sig100 at lower power than you - around 15W, (powering the Lemo1 with a basic 1 ohm coil)

I get similar juice consumption on other two battery devices

In fact, I would say that about 4-6ml per single battery is about par. 4ml on the lowish side, 6ml on the highish side. I have found this to hold true irrespective of the power. At low power, you burn juice at a lower rate but it lasts longer. At high power you burn more juice and it lasts less long in time. I have found the actual quantity of juice burned through is similar.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## VapeDude (18/4/16)

Silver said:


> Hi @VapeDude - I don't know the Snowwolf 1.5
> But I assume its a two battery mod...
> 
> If that's the case, I would say your consumption is fine
> ...



Thanks @Silver that makes sense

Reactions: Like 1


----------

